# Fly Fishing Expo



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I already got permission from the wife, so I'll be there!

http://www.castlow.com/gaswfe.html


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds neat. are they selling rods, tackle, etc there?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (1/13/2008)*sounds neat. are they selling rods, tackle, etc there?


http://www.castlow.com/exhibitors.html


----------

